# ISO Aunt Bea's Cabbage Salad



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, Aunt Bea!  I've noticed that you have cabbage salad fairly often and was wondering if you would share the recipe. I mentioned to DH that I was planning burgers and salads for dinner tonight and he said, "You know, I'd like to have that cole slaw again." Which is fine, but it occurred to me, it would be nice to have a variation available. So will you share your recipe?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2014)

This cabbage salad had a place on our dining room table for Sunday dinners and holidays from fall to spring, thanks for asking!

I take a pyrex bowl put in a big teaspoon of sugar, a teaspoon of salt, celery seed, salt, pepper and a big splash of apple cider vinegar.  Then I put my knuckle buster box grater in the bowl and grate in a half of a medium sized cabbage, stir it up and add a tennis ball sized glop of Hellman's mayonnaise, stir again and refrigerate.  I usually make it in the morning when I'm cleaning up the kitchen so it has 3 or 4 hours to chill until dinner.  That's it!

It keeps about three days in the refrigerator.

I also find the cabbage from the grocery store is dehydrated.  when I buy one I bring it home, shave off a 1/8 to a 1/4 inch of the stem, put it root side down in a mixing bowl and fill the bowl with water.  I refrigerate it that way for a day or two before I start using it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds great, thanks! And thanks for the tip on rehydrating the cabbage


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 24, 2014)

Copied and pasted.  Thank you, Aunt Bea!  I love cole slaw and this will be a perfect side dish to the pulled pork sandwiches I'm planning to make in the next few days.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Aunt Bea!  Love me some good slaw!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe and the tip. I seldom 
make cole slaw the same way twice in a row
Love trying different recipes for it.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's how I make mine, yum!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like coleslaw to me.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds great, thanks! And thanks for the tip on rehydrating the cabbage



Ditto here. I always tear off about two layers of the leaves. Maybe I will have to only remove the first layer with this tip. It has been years since I saw a really fresh head of cabbage right out of the garden.


----------

